# monaco grand prix



## chrisnkathie (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody been and can help?
Places to camp, how to get there from the camp site, I assume there is little or no parking on race/practice days, where to watch.
Such a small place to hold a major sporting event is it really feasible to be there in a motorhome.
Chris


----------



## 102052 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Chris.. Don't know if this helps at all but we were lucky to be camping near Nice a few years ago.( sorry can't remember the name of the site ) We used the train service from Nice to get us there no worries about parking and traffic queues.. Neil


----------

